# Thinking of purchrsing this nubian doling



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Im thinking about adding this doeling to my little herd of milkers i have never shown and don't intend to but i do want to keep my herd quality high. i am still new to registered and proper conformation so please What are her pros and cons physically and god milk pedigree? 
500 is a lot of money is she worth it?


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

She is so pretty!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She has very nice conformation, but I think $500 is a bit high, especially for a milker. Have you seen her dams udder? DD udder? What about SD udder? SDD udder? Have you milked her dams udder? For that much money, I would want to see all of those and milk at least her dam.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Agree with scotty horse...I would want proof she will prove herself...But I admit..she is beautiful!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is an outstanding side profile shot. Looks to have great shoulders and rump. Both are hard to get on a Nubian. Very nice rear leg set. But it is a set up shot. Agree with the above, for that price Id like to see pic of parents but more importantly, the grand parents AND more shots of the doe. Front, rear, hair change marks, teats...BUT if everything turns out as good as this profile shot, she could well be worth the money.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She is a really nice young doe. Nice level topline, good rear leg angulation, strong feet and legs, good depth of body for a young doe, nice long neck. I would like to see her a little longer, but that could come with age as she grows/matures. Here is a link to TLC-Farms http://tlc-farms.com/ They still own her dam and she does have her Superior Genetics. Their Spotlight Sale Consignment is a half brother to this girls dam. The Alize herd has some really nice goats too and so does Heritage-Song. Heritage Oaks has a website but I couldn't find her sires dam on their website.

$500 is a lot of money for a goat, but most Nubians in this area that are of any quality are in this price range. You can find some cheaper, but usually once you go much cheaper you can tell the difference in quality. Her dams dam does have milk records BUT due to the government shutdown it won't let me see how much milk she has produced  (USDA) Her dam's dam also Linear Appraised VVEE 89 as a YEARLING! 89 is the highest score a yearling can receive so that is really good. I would try to contact TLC-Farms and see what info they have on this girls dam and if they can tell you the milk records for her dam, any sisters they may have/had. She is a really pretty girl and is structurally sound, I would also want to see some of the udders in her background and ask about the milk production of her dam, dams dam, sires dam, etc.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

alot better than the other 2 spotted does you posted. she is beautiful with terrific conformation. check the udders in her pedigree and if they are as good as this picture she is worth it, you could always make an offer as it is easier to go up in price than down.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She is beautiful


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Great info thank you all fir the help. 
have requested more info on the dams and asked for more pics of dame and udders.


----------

